# First Mill need help selecting



## Cat Steel (Dec 1, 2021)

So let me get some history and details out there.  I am a beginner in every sense.  Never run a mill or lathe.  I’m 70. Not retired.  Cat skinner.  My friend loaned me for as long as I want a 12” craftsman/atlas lathe.  Just got is set and leveled.  I like quality and horse power.  So I would like to buy a mill and tooling and keep around 4K. I really like the PM stuff but only consider the Taiwan models.  The 728V is too small and the 833v puts me over my budget. Any other good options?  Or pay up.  Lot to spend on a new hobby.  My old hobby for the last 50 yrs has been shooting and reloading,.  Still do it and have a small fortune invested as you can imagine.  I will replace lathe next year, hopefully.  Let me know where I’m going wrong or a better direction.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 2, 2021)

If you are willing to look around and are not in a hurry a used knee mill would be the way to go. I found a used Acura mill in good shape for two thousand. The previous owner pasted away and the family wanted it out of the garage so they could sell the house. You need to know what is in good shape or have some one check it out before you buy it because there is a lot of overpriced junk out there. Good luck hope you find a mill.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 2, 2021)

I would hold out for a knee mill. Lots of decently built BP clones out there for about half your budget.


----------



## Cat Steel (Dec 2, 2021)

Ok. Thanks to all.  The problem is I live in Ok.  There seems to be very few machines in this part of the world.  Also I’m about 100 mi from a city.  Only thing I can look on is Craigslist.  Dont do FB.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 2, 2021)

Bridgeport mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

Bridge port mill, round ram with 1J step pulley head. Includes some collets and an older VFD. The table has the expected divots and whatnot for its age. The rotary table seen in the picture is *NOT*...



					texoma.craigslist.org
				












						Webb KNee Mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

Webb Champ ML-2 Vertical Knee Mill S/N: 6503, Sept 1989 10” x 50” Table 3 HP R-8 Collet 230 volt 3 phase RPM: 500-4200 Wesco Tool Mist 6” Vise Spindle Spindle Feed Does Not Work Central Lube System...



					fortsmith.craigslist.org


----------



## JBTEK (Dec 2, 2021)

In case you decide to check out the used machines, I remembered seeing this video on evaluating a used mill:


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 3, 2021)

With a 12×36 lathe, you really want a knee mill.

If they ever took the China-tariff off, the classical knee mills will drop nearly $800.


----------



## Cat Steel (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks Whooppee,  I looked at one in Dallas area and sent email but it had sold.  The one at Fort Smith is said to be in Fair condition.  With my lack of experience and think I better pass.  It’s hard 5 hr drive too.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 4, 2021)

Take your time ( I'm 68 and know it is hard at this age ) but at 4K the used options will be much better than new.  At 10K new works but 4K can buy a 15K machine that is in good shape for us new machinists.  Webb, Acer, Acra, Sharp, Victor, Supermax,  and if you get lucky Lagun.  Dave


----------



## Cat Steel (Dec 5, 2021)

Beckerkumm said:


> Take your time ( I'm 68 and know it is hard at this age ) but at 4K the used options will be much better than new.  At 10K new works but 4K can buy a 15K machine that is in good shape for us new machinists.  Webb, Acer, Acra, Sharp, Victor, Supermax,  and if you get lucky Lagun.  Dave


Thanks.  Good advice.  Just have to make a habit of checking Craigslist every few days.  Looking at Dallas metro and KC


----------



## Larry42 (Dec 5, 2021)

Those big metro areas should yield you some results. I traded for a used Jet 9x49 (Taiwan 2004) that is in pretty good condition. It came with some accessories which saved me money. I also think a knee mill is preferable if for no other reason than the increased Z travel. The mass is also desirable. Guys on this site seem to have better luck finding things than I do (NEBR.) As a Cat skinner you probable have access to lifting equipment. Figure on needing considerably more lift than what the machine weighs. Forklifts are rated @ 24" centers not including side shift, tall mast etc. and you will likely be at somewhat greater distance. My dad had an excavating co. so I got a lot of practice on yellow iron.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Dec 5, 2021)

Check on ebay too


----------



## Cat Steel (Dec 5, 2021)

Yep. Ive been on a Cat dozer for 50yrs now.  Running a D-6N. Have a front loader at shop lifts 5K. So good to go. Just gotta find one.  This new hobby may speed up my retirement and ruin my cash flow.  Ha.  Thanks to all replys.  I really like this forum. been lurking in the individual projects thread.  So many projects.


----------

